# Hi



## cutey (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi I am a new member


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

hello, what's up?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi Cutey -- welcome. When you can, post any of your issues you are looking for help with (if any!). Lots of good people here.


----------

